# Entering Germany After Not Paying Taxes



## sillyamerican (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

In 2007-2008 I worked as a freelance English teacher in Germany. Being young, stupid, and shortsighted I left the country without filing my income taxes. 

I'd like to return this summer, even though I probably don't deserve that privilege, and am afraid of being detained at customs.

Does anyone have any knowledge of German tax laws? I'd be happy to file my taxes or pay any fines, but I'm not sure how to go about it. Can I even file after 8 years? Can I enter the country without being cuffed and sent to jail?

If you have any experience or knowledge regarding entry, taxes, and tax law, please let me know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

An idiot


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oddly enough, European tax laws work quite a bit differently than US tax laws do. Though neither the US nor Germany have lists of tax offenders at the Immigration desks at airports. (Unless, of course, you've had an arrest warrant issued against you, which is highly unlikely at this point.)

If you're going back for a visit, you'll be fine. If you're going back to settle, you may want to visit the tax office after you get settled in to see what, if anything, needs to be done to clear your record. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SWACO (Feb 22, 2016)

While you might have a chance of not being detained at the entry port but whenever you will start an activity/job your financial records including taxes, rent, etc... will be forwarded to the "Finanzamt" of the area you are working in and there will be a high chance that your old records will pop-up then. To avoid troubles, get in touch with them at list by email and ask how you can clear it.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It might all depend on your status in 07/08. Did you have a tax number, and just not bother to file after you left? Or were you essentially working under the table, being paid on invoice but not in any way tied to a tax number? What sort of work permit did you have?

It's possible that you might have escaped - you got away with it for a year before leaving. If no effort was made to contact you (assuming you had someone collecting mail at your old address) then it might never have turned up on the Finanzamt radar. 

It's highly unlikely you'd be stopped at the airport. In the long term you'd probably sleep better if you get it all sorted somehow.


----------

